
Why Statistics Don’t Capture the Full Extent of the Systemic Bias in Policing - gHeadphone
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/why-statistics-dont-capture-the-full-extent-of-the-systemic-bias-in-policing/
======
mgamache
Does anyone have a citation for the unfounded stops assertion -- "But we know
that police officers are more likely to stop Black and Hispanic people than
white ones — and that _more of those stops are unfounded_."

